# new big bass



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

caught this yesterday while fishing with rbthntr "OGF member" at a division of wildlife lake in northeast ohio only one i caught but it was a nice one it weighed 3.75 lbs and rbthntr caught 2 bass. missed a lot of nice fish on top water and the wind was carrying us away so we couldnt fish one spot for more than 5 min but all together it was a nice day.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=146&pictureid=4712
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=146&pictureid=4711


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that is one inflated bass


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

it was all most as big around as it was long


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice fish.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a fist full of bass, lol.  Great catch!!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Great bass!....doesn't look like it's missed many meals....lol.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice catch on that one, she's a chunk! I need five of those in every tournament lol.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish dude... Good job.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

thnks i just hope to improve as the year goes on


----------

